# size of partition



## dbuff (Apr 27, 2014)

I am a newbie, and don't really have a feel how much space should I provide for FreeBSD. My current C drive has 70 GB used space, and 240 GB free space. How much of the free space would be reasonable to use for FreeBSD? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2014)

What will you be doing with FreeBSD?  With that amount of space, I'd probably give FreeBSD at least 40G.  That would be for general desktop use, and probably a lot more than necessary.


----------



## dbuff (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks.


			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> What will you be doing with FreeBSD?


My goal is to learn administration of FreeBSD and PHP coding, but this is a very long shot. I am a beginner that wants at some point become a web developer, and at this point I am just an absolute beginner who tried some coding in Codeacademy, some MySQL, some Python, some JavaScript, etc., and who needs to learn the fundamentals of administration, network and security, primarily in Unix and/or Linux OS. Thanks.


----------

